# Vinyl Decal Packaging?



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I would like to find packaging for vinyl decals I want to cut. I would like something that I can hang on a rack at shows I vendor at. Anyone know of where I can get this type of packaging?


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

You can find a wide variety of clear plastic bags at ULINE. I recall one of their bags having a peg hole already punched for display purposes. Or you can just buy their regular bags, print a bunch of cardboard header cards, staple a card to the top of each bag, and punch a hole in it yourself.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Yea, I've used ULINE as well. They have some great packaging for just about anything you need.

I did a 3 X 6 bag and then printed on cardstock which folded down behind the clear bag with information on the decal and instructions on how to apply it. At the top I put the name of the decal, company logo, etc. 
For hanging, I applied a self adhesive hanger tabs on the back. It is semi-hard plastic with a triangular hole in it that will hang on most displays. It turned out pretty good. 


Good luck!


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with the others. Uline has many bag types and I have used them for this purpose. If you are needing a header then you can use a good card stock and a color laser printer if you are just producing small numbers. If you are getting a bunch you can really get the price down on the headers if you go with a offset printing company and order in the thousands.


----------

